# Parking / Fog lights on front bumper



## David & Ann (Nov 5, 2010)

I need a set of lights on the front bumper. I have a plastic moulding which I think can be removed as they are for lights. They are below the main beam lights at the bottom of the front bumper. What are these lights called? side lights or maybe fog lights. They come on when you switch your lights on and stay on even when you don't have your main beam on. Where can I get a pair of them. Spent hours on the Internet and e-bay, all i can find is bulbs but not the whole unit that holds the bulb. Tried Fiat Ducato but no luck. Advice and information please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sparrks (Nov 5, 2010)

Sounds like what used to be called driving lights.  I think they were like an additional set of head lamps  Driving Lights
If they are low down and to the edge of the vehicle they are for fog lights, fog lights are switched independantly of the head lights, although the headlamps need to be on.

Paul


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 5, 2010)

David & Ann said:


> I need a set of lights on the front bumper. I have a plastic moulding which I think can be removed as they are for lights. They are below the main beam lights at the bottom of the front bumper. What are these lights called? side lights or maybe fog lights. They come on when you switch your lights on and stay on even when you don't have your main beam on. Where can I get a pair of them. Spent hours on the Internet and e-bay, all i can find is bulbs but not the whole unit that holds the bulb. Tried Fiat Ducato but no luck. Advice and information please. Thanks in advance.



I have attached a photo of MH. Look at the bottom part of bumper you will see left & right below the main beams and lower grill are two places where klights can be fitted. See the above post. I wonder if you folks can help. Thanks


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 5, 2010)

sparrks said:


> Sounds like what used to be called driving lights.  I think they were like an additional set of head lamps  Driving Lights
> If they are low down and to the edge of the vehicle they are for fog lights, fog lights are switched independantly of the head lights, although the headlamps need to be on.
> 
> Paul


 
Thanks Sparrks. Looked up "Driving lights" and you were spot on.


----------



## sparrks (Nov 6, 2010)

Looking at the picture of your MH, the indentations in the bumper are where my fog lamps are fitted. They are low down so as to help get under the fog and light the edge of the road. Driving lights are normally higher. This looks to be for the newer model I think

This sounds like a simliar question   Technical: x250 fog lamps/wheels - The FIAT Forum

You could always ask here FIAT DUCATO 02-06 FRONT FOG LIGHT / LAMP / LENS RH *NEW on eBay (end time 18-Nov-10 17:24:17 GMT)

When driving down narrow roads at night I frequently use the fog lamps to pick out the edge of the road easier.

Paul


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Nov 6, 2010)

David  we have fitted a peugot  driving light kit in our bumper we managed to pick up at a resonable cost from a large converters surplus stock the metal frame of the lights needs to be glued to the bumper the kit came with a 2 part adesive that needed applying with a special gun needless to say we did not have this but mixed half quantities on a piece of ply and glued each light to the inside of the bumper I left bumper upside down for half a day to set that was 4 years ago and never been a problem the bumper can be trimmed with a carpet knife to make the hole.
the lights can be adjustd so if you need to do this do it before you make final fitting.
At the same time I picked up a Hella high power headlight kit by these do make a differance to lighting for nightime driving  before 2006 the headlight kit was about £270 and the driving lamp kit £120   I bought both for £25 the pair there are no driving light kits left but may be some headlight kits left if you require more info give me a PM

Alf


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 6, 2010)

Alf 1 said:


> David  we have fitted a peugot  driving light kit in our bumper we managed to pick up at a resonable cost from a large converters surplus stock the metal frame of the lights needs to be glued to the bumper the kit came with a 2 part adesive that needed applying with a special gun needless to say we did not have this but mixed half quantities on a piece of ply and glued each light to the inside of the bumper I left bumper upside down for half a day to set that was 4 years ago and never been a problem the bumper can be trimmed with a carpet knife to make the hole.
> the lights can be adjustd so if you need to do this do it before you make final fitting.
> At the same time I picked up a Hella high power headlight kit by these do make a differance to lighting for nightime driving  before 2006 the headlight kit was about £270 and the driving lamp kit £120   I bought both for £25 the pair there are no driving light kits left but may be some headlight kits left if you require more info give me a PM
> 
> Alf


 
Hi Alf, Thanks for the detailed account regards the lights. Popped into Fiat main dealer today. I nearly fell over with the price. 217.50 for a pair, plus Brackets plus wiring. Did not ask the price on those items. I think a scrap yard would be my best bet. Thanks to the rest of you folks for your advice.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Nov 6, 2010)

*Bumper fitted driving lights*

David   the ones on ebay look like OEM lights the holes are for glue to grip the lamp frame and the back of the bumper as for having no lamp they are standard halogen lanps and as in headlights they do not require a lampholder.

  I am sure I will have the original fitting instructions I will look tonight,
 the headlight conversion gives a smaller sidelight which is why I fitted the daytime LED lights.


----------



## syldale (Nov 6, 2010)

*fog lights*



David & Ann said:


> I need a set of lights on the front bumper. I have a plastic moulding which I think can be removed as they are for lights. They are below the main beam lights at the bottom of the front bumper. What are these lights called? side lights or maybe fog lights. They come on when you switch your lights on and stay on even when you don't have your main beam on. Where can I get a pair of them. Spent hours on the Internet and e-bay, all i can find is bulbs but not the whole unit that holds the bulb. Tried Fiat Ducato but no luck. Advice and information please. Thanks in advance.


 hi david&ann . we did same for our x250 08 going on £500 with fitting is a joke been checking scrap yards in  halfords the brackets would show like SPARRKS says the wing woman  on 0161-763-0808 they look promising however will let you know one other thing we have a autotrail and  at the top it has  driving lights which  would fit and  would cost next to nothing i have been thinking of the idea of putting those on instead at low wattage with blue bulbs in and would make great day lights to be seen but not dazzle  .happy camping


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 6, 2010)

syldale said:


> hi david&ann . we did same for our x250 08 going on £500 with fitting is a joke been checking scrap yards in  halfords the brackets would show like SPARRKS says the wing woman  on 0161-763-0808 they look promising however will let you know one other thing we have a autotrail and  at the top it has  driving lights which  would fit and  would cost next to nothing i have been thinking of the idea of putting those on instead at low wattage with blue bulbs in and would make great day lights to be seen but not dazzle  .happy camping


 
Hi Syldale, I have checked Wing Woman, looks interesting. Let me know what you come up with. I still think the scrap yard is our best bet. I like the idea of NOT having fog light bulbs but the low wattage blue bulbs, more to be seen that see. Thanks buddy.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Nov 6, 2010)

*Daytime Running Lights*

David if you only require daytime running lights look at the ones in the bumper recess on my van photo these are Ring LED daytime running lights these are quite bright both Maplin and Halfords stock them these are the 11 led version at about £20 when I bought there is also a smaller 8 LED version You will be limited  at scrap yards due to the unusual size of the bumper cutout.

I forgot to say after wiring circuit for my lights I found they are alrady pre wired as standard just require connecting at the lights and a new switch on dash

Alf


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 6, 2010)

Alf 1 said:


> David if you only require daytime running lights look at the ones in the bumper recess on my van photo these are Ring LED daytime running lights these are quite bright both Maplin and Halfords stock them these are the 11 led version at about £20 when I bought there is also a smaller 8 LED version You will be limited  at scrap yards due to the unusual size of the bumper cutout.
> 
> I forgot to say after wiring circuit for my lights I found they are alrady pre wired as standard just require connecting at the lights and a new switch on dash
> 
> Alf


 
Thanks once again Alf. Will run over to Halfords. I would like to mention that the diameter of the indentation for the lights in the Ducato are 3 1/4". Can I not join the wires to the main beam, so when I turn on the lights the running lights will automatically come on? I always drive with my lights on even during the day on half beam. Secondly, would I have to remove my bumper to do the job?


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Nov 6, 2010)

*Daytime Running lights*

David No you cannot connect to main beam well not easy anyway if you wish to fit the driving lamps yes the bumper needs to be removed an easy job anyway.

If you are talking of fitting daytime running lights as the Halfords ones no you dont need to remove the bumper the easy way to do this is to cnnect to your side lights and always run with them on 
the lights at Halfords are £34.95 the same light at Maplin £24.99

Halfords | Ring Daytime LED Styling Lights - Diamond Ice

Alf


----------



## Nosha (Nov 7, 2010)

I've been following this with interest as I've always though the cut-outs needed filling with a nice round lamp... just couldn't find any.

Alf's conversion really looks the muts nuts, especially as it's in black!!! 
(Anybody else fed up spending more on Back-to-Black than they do on diesel trying to keep Fiat bumpers looking a smart black rather than a streaky grey!!??)


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Nov 8, 2010)

*Bumper Cutout Daytime Running Lighting*

David if you only require some form of daylight running light and prefer it in the bumper cutout there is another option why not try B & Q go look at the waterproof LED floor or decking recessed lighting there will be quite a selection that are small enough to fit drill a hole in the centre of the recess and either glue or fix with bolts these should look ok and will be cheaper I would think


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 8, 2010)

Alf 1 said:


> David if you only require some form of daylight running light and prefer it in the bumper cutout there is another option why not try B & Q go look at the waterproof LED floor or decking recessed lighting there will be quite a selection that are small enough to fit drill a hole in the centre of the recess and either glue or fix with bolts these should look ok and will be cheaper I would think


 
You got PM. I'll try B & Q. Not a bad idea, thanks once again


----------



## Addie (Nov 8, 2010)

Hella make some round DRL's which probably fit in the factory fog location if that is what you are trying to achieve:

My Hella Lights :: 90mm LED DRL

Personally, if that is what you wanted to do, I would buy some fog lights off eBay (as previously linked to) and fit them with some SMD LED's (very bright/white).

I made a post about this over on MHF:
Hella Daytime Running Lights Fiat Ducato / Boxer / Jumper Forums

I'm not a fan of anything that looks at all 'aftermarket' - depends on the look you are trying to achieve.


----------



## Nosha (Nov 8, 2010)

Addie the Hella lamps look good... in fact VERY good - any idea of price please?


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Nov 8, 2010)

Nosha said:


> Addie the Hella lamps look good... in fact VERY good - any idea of price please?


 
Nosha list price $340.95 or on Amozon at $321  

they are made for the old  fashioned way of mounting spotlights on to a bumper or bar they seem to be not suitable for mounting in the bumper cutout
the photo I have is too big to include if you require detatils PM me 

bear in mind this unit is a LED daylight running lamp and not a drving / fog lamp so this is very expensive for what it is 

Alf


----------



## syldale (Nov 19, 2010)

*Driving lights*

hi david&ann. got two  white marker lights the ones  you see over the cab on m/homes from a caravan accessory shop £5 each an illuminated  flick switch £3 and  replacement the festoon bulbs for l.e.d bulbs from bedazzled which MAINGATE recommended  £8 each.the problem with strong fog or spots they are wired to your side or headlights so the lots on and my experience people don't like on in the day time and abroad they are worse  .i like these lights because 6ammp power only so you can leave them on all day not to bright to be offensive  and light enough to be seen. your syldale or annoyed


----------

